# A/S Nuevo step buzzer - fuse? buzzer location?



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

I have a 2005 registered AutoSleepers Nuevo ES. The buzzer to warn you that you have left the manual step out is not working when the engine is started. A kind Dutch motorhomer stopped us to tell us we had our step out while touring Norway recently.

I have taken the swich off and tested it, and it seems to be working fine. I have looked at the circuit diagram in the A/S manual, but its not very informative. It appears to suggest that the step buzzer is wired into one of the circuit breakers on the switch panel - all are in the non-tripped position.

Does anyone know if there is a fuse somewhere? Where is the buzzer located - somewhere near the cab dashboard, as that is where I used to hear it!

Anyone had experiences of step buzzers in AutoSleepers? If not I will try the A/s Service Centre in Willersley.

PS I have tried searching the MHF Forum.


----------



## clutch (Jul 24, 2011)

*Nuevo ES 2005 Barry Newbie*

Hi there i bought my motorhome same model and year as yours last August,i have been most happy with it ,however i cant get my head around the 12v Habitation system.
Ithink i changed the Habitation battery when it was the 30 amp fuse under the drivers seat, it as blown again i am not sure if its not idiot proof and it is my fault could i chat with you sometime and put my mind at rest as we travel to France in August for 4 weeks and i dont want to get caught out over there thanks in anticipation.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Take a look at this thread from Autosleepers Owners Forum
http://www.autosleeper-ownersforum.com/t912-habitation-step?highlight=step+buzzer#5622


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Paulmold. I will have a look in the glove compartment for the buzzer.

Clutch: I lost my 12v supply on the first day in France in Feb 2010 - with snow on the ground and no water pump, no fridge ignition, etc etc. The first thing I checked was the habitation battery voltage, and while under the driver's seat I spotted that one of the two relays was loose in its socket. Pushed it back in and restored 12v. I now have a cable tie holding both relays in place. Might be worth check your relays.

David


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Your actually looking for a fuse David it may be in a holder or it could be a blade fuse between two Lucar connectors - have seen both


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Update:-

Buzzer is behind the small recessed cubby hole to left of glove compartment - cubby hole liner just pulls out. There is an in-line fuse holder in amongst the wiring - not easy to spot. The buzzer was "piggy-backed" on the positive supply to the right-hand 12volt socket under dash.

See also:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-116397-.html

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=25515


----------

